# Staff Shooter Openings for Superior Grips



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

*Please include...*

Forgot to ask....When emailing/mailing your info, please include your AT username. Thank you!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you for the interest...keep those emails coming! The deadline to apply is April 10th.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Will email when I get some pics of me shooting my guardian on the computer!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

sounds good.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*10 days left...*

Archers thank you for your interest in Superior Grips and expressing your interest to representing them as Staff shooters...keep those apps coming.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

email sent, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

thank you


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

E- mail sent thanks for your time.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

we still have openings


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

email sent


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

E-mail Sent


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for the e-mails


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Email Sent....*

Hope to hear back from you soon!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*4 days left...*

There are 4 days left for archers to apply for a staff position with Superior Grips. Several applications have been received, and there's still time for anyone interested to apply.

Thanks!


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*Staff shooter opening*

Hi joseph here sent pm .thank you joseph


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Email sent.

Thanks


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*ttt for superior grips*

ttt for superior grips thanks joseph


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope you add Mathews grips soon too!
Love to try them out,and represent you at the Worlds this year!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

Superior Grips will be going over the apps. soon we will contact you either way. thanks to everyone that applied


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Thank You*

For the opportunity!!!:shade:


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Look forward to hearing from you, I'll have to order up a set whether I get in the staff or not, they look like great grips. :thumbs_up


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Bump*

For some killer grips!!


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Received an e-mail saying I made the staff anyone else hear back yet?


----------



## teabags (Apr 18, 2009)

smurphy said:


> *Superior Grips Staff Shooter Openings*
> 
> We will be add more Staff Shooters when we start making other bow manufacturers’ grips.


Do you know when this maybe?
And if you will be producing any to suit Elite Archery bows?


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

I heard back, didn't make it, but I thank you guys for even considering me. Great people there! Maybe in the future I can join your team


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I got the good news yesterday also


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Haven't heard back yet one way or the other, hopefully soon


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you for the many applications received...all applicants have been contacted by email.

Congrats to the newest 
2009 Superior Grips Staff members

Ryan C... Hunt4Jesus
Dave S... BowTechDave
Gilbert E...Gill1
Scott F...Pinwheeled
Nick K... dominator1


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

The grips are great. They fit me like a glove. I have them on my new Brig and will be putting them on my other diamonds. The thumb shelf is perfect. I get the perfect grip everytime. 

Scott F.


----------

